# Ping i15s Vs Yonex VMX Irons



## Oli (Sep 11, 2010)

Guys,

in a bit of a predicoment at the moment, im currently playing with callaway x20s but fancy a change, i went into my local americangolf store today and was hitting both sets of irons and i was finding im hitting the Yonex Irons 5/15 yards further and a little more consistant then the i15s....as much as i wanted to love the i15s the yonex felt better! 

im a bit of a snob when it comes to brands.. and ive never really heard of Yonex if im honest!

I want forgiving irons as much as performance.... Any1 play with either and can give me some advice.

Cheers


----------



## bobmac (Sep 11, 2010)

Am I right in thinking the Yonex have a graphite shaft and the Ping's have a steel shaft?
If so, maybe try the i15s in a graphite shaft.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 11, 2010)

Both great sets. However in my opinion.

Ping will offer a full custom fit and a better customer service.

Ping will hold their value better in the long run if and when you decide to trade in/upgrade in the future.

Yonex make magnificent clubs and are huge in the middle east/ Asian markets.

Overall though I would go with what you hit better and feel better to you as are the one playing them. Also I would suggest (if you haven't done so already)that you hit them outside or at worst on the range so that you get an idea of the ball flight as I find that the indoor nets launch monitors give a false impression of your actual flight.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2010)

Yonex make great clubs.
Ping make great clubs.
It boils down to what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yonex make great clubs.
Ping make great clubs.
It boils down to what you feel most comfortable with.
		
Click to expand...



And how old you are


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2010)

Yonex make great clubs.
Ping make great clubs.
It boils down to what you feel most comfortable with.
		
Click to expand...



And how old you are 

Click to expand...

Another silly fecker


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2010)

Personally I don't like the look of Yonex clubs and the grips they seem to put on them always look and feel really cheap. They are decent enough performance wise but there is no comparison for me between the I15 and VMX. The Ping win everytime in terms of looks, performance, resale value and even forgiveness.


----------



## Oli (Sep 11, 2010)

Am I right in thinking the Yonex have a graphite shaft and the Ping's have a steel shaft?
If so, maybe try the i15s in a graphite shaft.
		
Click to expand...

They are both steel shaft!

The yonex irons are brand new (Â£369) and the pings are 2nd hand' aprox 12 rounds old Â£349

I'm leaning towards the pings on looks, brand name but performance????? I was only hitting against a simulator


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the pings on looks, brand name but performance????? I was only hitting against a simulator
		
Click to expand...

And therein is the problem I'm afraid. It's virtually impossible to decide how well a club performs without seeing the results of a shot for real. For what its worth, I'd take a 5/10 yard drop and get the Ping providing there was a nice tidy dispersion. However if you were fairly similar on dispersion then you need to factor in how valuable those extra yards are to your game


----------



## Leftie (Sep 11, 2010)

They are decent enough performance wise but there is no comparison for me between the I15 and VMX. The Ping win everytime in terms of looks, _performance_ , resale value and even _forgiveness_.
		
Click to expand...

H.  Is there any club out there that you haven't tried??  Or is it you haven't actually tried the Yonex VMX and are going on something you have read??

And before you ask.  Yes, I do have a set of Yonex irons and yes I have been using them recently in preference to my Callaways as they feel so good and possibly "perform" better.

To the OP,  go with whatever you feel most comfortable with but do try to test drive them off grass first.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 11, 2010)

Oli, if you have X-20s are you effectively comparing X-20s vs i15s vs Yonex. In such a situation, I'd say it was not a very wise plan to test the two "possibles" in a shop using only a computer to help you. You need to hit them for real (or at a range). It's got to be a personal choice based on performance; I personally wouldn't read anything into distance differences,  just how well you hit them and how accurate.

I have two sets of irons. My Mizunos are almost a club further than Callaways, and hitting the Mizunos is heaven compared to the dull nothingness of the Callaways. Overall though, it hit the Callaways straighter and more reliably.

What's up with the X-20s?....


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 11, 2010)

My best mate went to get new irons late last year, I was pretty sure he was going to come home with Burners but to my horror he came home with Yonex VMX. I had not seen or read about these irons before although I have always knows of Yonex from badminton, tennis and golf. 

A few weeks ago I ended up playing a few shots with my buddy clubs and was actually mind blow with them. At address they feel so hittable and the impact is so sweet, I fell in love with them on the spot.

In the last 2 months I have tried the Ping G15, Callaway X24s and X22, TM Burners and the Yonex VMX are the nicest feeling clubs I have hit. 

As the others have said, shame you canâ€™t hit them outside but you must buy your clubs according to how well you hit them, how they feel and not the brand name, provided the brand is good quality, and the Yonex are.


----------



## rickg (Sep 11, 2010)

Ryo Ishikawa & Monty play Yonex.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2010)

Ryo Ishikawa & Monty play Yonex.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant aren't they?


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ryo Ishikawa & Monty play Yonex.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2010)

H.  Is there any club out there that you haven't tried??  Or is it you haven't actually tried the Yonex VMX and are going on something you have read??
		
Click to expand...

Yes and yes. Gave them a test at AG in Slough on their monitor.


----------



## crispee78 (Sep 12, 2010)

for me its the pings all the way. having said that ive only ever tried the VMX's in a net so couldnt really get a true perspective. however, the other week i had the chance to test some i15's at a range and never before have i felt such perfect balance in a set of irons, it was almost an epiphany. i currently use a set of taylor made RAC lt's and i love em but having tried the i15's i would now be willing to sell one of my kidneys to buy a set.

 someone at the top of the page mentioned that ping would offer a better customer service, again i cant comment on yonex but i would agree with this having owned a set of ping i5's in the past. ping have, in my opinion, the best customer service team in golf by a mile.

 hope this helps.


----------



## CrapHacker (Sep 12, 2010)

You mention a difference in length.  Are the lofts of the Yonex comparible with the Pings, or are they set up stronger?

As for feel, that's down to you.  

My Bro-in-law uses Yonex, and he's a bandit, so they can't be too bad.


----------



## sausagenose (Feb 11, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Both great sets. However in my opinion.

Ping will offer a full custom fit and a better customer service.

Ping will hold their value better in the long run if and when you decide to trade in/upgrade in the future.

Yonex make magnificent clubs and are huge in the middle east/ Asian markets.

Overall though I would go with what you hit better and feel better to you as are the one playing them. Also I would suggest (if you haven't done so already)that you hit them outside or at worst on the range so that you get an idea of the ball flight as I find that the indoor nets launch monitors give a false impression of your actual flight.
		
Click to expand...

True, the Pings do tend to hold their value better but the Yonex irons in question can be bought new for Â£249 compared to Â£449 and upwards the Pings currently retail for so even if you offloaded the Yonex for Â£80 down the line you'd still be taking less of a hit than if you offloaded the Pings.

I have owned a few sets of Pings over the years and one set of Yonex (the V Mass Tours) and my personal preference would be for the Yonex. I've always found the Pings very clunky, unresponsive and, with a few exceptions, ugly. Although I play off 5, I just can't seem to find a set I can hit so I've given up looking. The original poster should buy the set that gets him results and forget about what's trendy - if more golfers did this they would improve their game no end.


----------



## happyhacker (Feb 11, 2013)

The original poster was discussing these irons in 2010. I'm guessing he's either all sorted by now or I've finally found someone who takes longer than my wife to make a decision!


----------



## MarkA (Feb 11, 2013)

Mind you every club thread is the same the fan boys come out and rubbish the opposition. wny cant people understand its about what they feel like to you and how they perform on a range not a simulator. Id never buy clubs without seeing them fly!


----------



## sausagenose (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed it just after I posted. I actually took a look at the VMS irons in American Golf after I'd posted and they aren't the bonniest set Yonex have ever produced - still, if they do the job that's all that matters, I suppose.


----------



## golfdub (Feb 12, 2013)

happyhacker said:



			The original poster was discussing these irons in 2010. I'm guessing he's either all sorted by now or I've finally found someone who takes longer than my wife to make a decision!
		
Click to expand...

Lool


----------

